# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX مساعدة :  lg e960 nexus 4

## asat

لدي lg e960  nexus 4  فاقد الايمي هل يمكن اصلاح الايمي بالبوكس الريف

----------

